# Canon EOS Rebel SL2 Coming in August? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 21, 2015)

```
Rumors of the Canon EOS Rebel SL2 coming this August are out there now. We’d <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/canon-eos-rebel-sl2-this-fall-cr1/" target="_blank">heard previously that the camera would be slightly smaller</a> and suggested an EVF was a possibility. That looks to be off the table with the latest specifications for the camera.</p>
<p>Canon EOS Rebel SL2 Specifications:</p>
<ul>
<li>24.2MP</li>
<li>19 point AF</li>
<li>4.5 fps</li>
<li>1080/30p video</li>
<li>Hybrid CMOS AF III focus system</li>
<li>7560 pixel RGB + IR metering</li>
<li>Fixed 3″ LCD touchscreen</li>
<li>Wi-Fi + NFC</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_150D.html" target="_blank">Northlight</a>]</p>
```


----------



## MintChocs (May 21, 2015)

Fingers crossed, interest peaked, Canon please don't f.......... cripple it tooooo much!


----------



## painya (May 21, 2015)

Better focusing than the 6d. Nice


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 21, 2015)

I think Canon nailed it with the SL1. The popularity of a small, lightweight and inexpensive body has many niches. I use mine as a custom pole-cam(up to 16 feet) with a wireless LCD remote.
I doubt there is room to add wi-fi and GPS, but Canon's choices for improvement are making me think they are trying to drive a wedge into the mirrorless sales with a DSLR that is this light and pocket size. People that buy mirrorless, only because it a better travel size, may have a second choice. And it goes without saying that the wide range of Canon lenses is still a key selling point.
The Image quality of the SL1 just blew me away. Waiting for an SL2 



Pole cam Mil stat Seabee Warbirds Reno 2014 Sun 3598 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 21, 2015)

Not sure I understand what they mean by "IR metering". Is this camera capable of IR?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 21, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Not sure I understand what they mean by "IR metering". Is this camera capable of IR?



"The metering sensor also features IR pixels to detect infrared light, helping the advanced
EOS Scene Detection System to analyse the scene and improve AF precision. These pixels
also work alongside the RGB pixels to detect brightness, colour and faces, to ensure
consistent exposure at all times."

http://www.canon-europe.com/images/EOS%207D%20Mark%20II_Tech%20Explained_EM_FINAL_tcm13-1190414.pdf


----------



## LukasS (May 21, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I think Canon nailed it with the SL1.



I agree, waited for M3 but with the issue with EF lenses, the price tag and some other things I changed my mind and bought a week ago 100D - and I love it . Got also 10-18 EF-S to team up with it (and also my 11 years old 50/1.4), tomorrow also 24/2.8 EF-S is arriving .

Still playing around with it, was laughing out loud when I attached it to 100-400/II - wierd sight. Image quality for me is great and it's traveling with me everywhere atm.


----------



## Khufu (May 21, 2015)

Coool... I need to see what people think of this new sensor - if it resolves all these bajillions of pixels as well or better than the 18mp Hybrid II I might find myself wanting one! 

I grabbed a £20 battery grip off eBay for the SL1/100D and it suits it fine! Still "Super Light" and looks good with the 400mm f/5.6L 
I've gone 60D >> SL1 >> 70D >> SL1 and love it as a res/"reach", lightweight second body to bring along with the 5D3... I also reeeally like the build of this thing, the weight/density/size balance doesn't feel nearly as cheap as some Rebel models!


----------



## LDS (May 21, 2015)

MintChocs said:


> Fingers crossed, interest peaked, Canon please don't f.......... cripple it tooooo much!



I agree... especially hope the touch LCD doesn't mean even less physical buttons and switches... the other specs are very interesting for a small, lightweight second body I'm going to buy.


----------



## zlatko (May 21, 2015)

LDS said:


> MintChocs said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed, interest peaked, Canon please don't f.......... cripple it tooooo much!
> ...



The SL1 has a touchscreen too, so touchscreen likely doesn't mean fewer buttons & switches.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 22, 2015)

No dpaf?
Sound great otherwise.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> No dpaf?
> Sound great otherwise.



*EDIT:

I read that as AFMA, I want AFMA if I'm going to use expensive lenses at wide apertures. The kit lenses will be ok with it due to the small apertures and depth of field.
*
That's a big point against it (AFMA), the other was the inability to tether the camera for remote operation. Now that it has Wi-Fi, that may be possible, but its so basic on my G1X II that I doubt it would be much use.


----------



## tomsop (May 22, 2015)

I would not expect it to have DPAF if the new Rebels did not have it either. Now that the Rebels are out - I was hoping people would post their experiences with CMOS AF 3. 

Also - CMOS AF3 is on the M3 so wonder if it works the same on Rebel t6 then it probabnly won't work grreat on the SL2. 

I assume this is the same sensor as the t6 and m3 too?


----------



## Greenmeenie (May 22, 2015)

Personally, I'd rather get a Sony A6000. Much better bang for the buck than the SL1 or 2 in my opinion.


----------



## TeT (May 22, 2015)

painya said:


> Better focusing than the 6d. Nice



Better points = more options to grab focus but is the mechanism that grabs focus through the points actually better? My 6D focuses very well and so does my SL1

I must admit that I cannot wait until I have a camera with more than 9 points

excuse my terminology (mechanism), I know it is not a mechanical thing but was at loss for correct term..


----------



## zlatko (May 22, 2015)

Greenmeenie said:


> Personally, I'd rather get a Sony A6000. Much better bang for the buck than the SL1 or 2 in my opinion.



I'd much rather use an SL1 than a Sony A6000. Better ergonomics, system options, etc. Much cheaper too.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 22, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > Greenmeenie said:
> ...



Ya, I thought about that but it would kill the concept as the Small Light One.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (May 22, 2015)

Did I see EVF?!!?!?!? Would that mean it might be m m m m m m mirrorless?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2015)

Busted Knuckles said:


> Did I see EVF?!!?!?!? Would that mean it might be m m m m m m mirrorless?



NO, Canon will assign a different model to a mirrorless. The article says No EVF if you check the latest update. They have already started a mirrorless series with "M" model numbers.

Rumors of the Canon EOS Rebel SL2 coming this August are out there now. We’d heard previously that the camera would be slightly smaller and suggested an EVF was a possibility. That looks to be off the table with the latest specifications for the camera.

Canon EOS Rebel SL2 Specifications:
•24.2MP
•19 point AF
•4.5 fps
•1080/30p video
•Hybrid CMOS AF III focus system
•7560 pixel RGB + IR metering
•Fixed 3″ LCD touchscreen
•Wi-Fi + NFC


----------



## jrista (May 22, 2015)

Hmm...RGB+IR metering... I'm not sure what that actually buys in the end. I guess I could understand IR sensitivity for focusing purposes, it could be used with an IR focus assist light...but metering? Curious how that will work.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 22, 2015)

I think Canon sees a serious contender in this camera and is going to throw in a version that could be a game changer. Canon may not have seen this coming initially, but the popularity is overwhelmingly good. My son has my 40D and found my SL1 when he came to visit. He tried it out and begged me for it. Ya, I broke down and ordered one for him. Spoiled. He will never get my 5D III.


----------



## Pitspics (May 22, 2015)

LukasS said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > I think Canon nailed it with the SL1.
> ...



totally agree! 
i bought it in february instead of the "m"... also with the 10-18 because i shoot wideangle for 80%. (extrem lightweight and easy to take compared to 6D+16-35). 
this is an impressive wide-angle-option for low budget - and can also be used as a backup-body with all lenses! PERFECT 8)


----------



## mb66energy (May 22, 2015)

jrista said:


> Hmm...RGB+IR metering... I'm not sure what that actually buys in the end. I guess I could understand IR sensitivity for focusing purposes, it could be used with an IR focus assist light...but metering? Curious how that will work.



My guess was and is that the IR pixels might discriminate between object and background if
there is no "contrast" in the visual spectrum. Deciding between foreground and background
is important for evaluating the exposure in matrix mode.
Another idea is: If the IR pixels can discriminate between temperatures it is easy to recognize
faces and optimize exposures for them ... except in cases where everything is
in thermal equilibrium @ 32 degree centigrade. But for that you have the manual mode and/or AEB.


----------



## 9VIII (May 22, 2015)

YES MAKE IT THIS YEAR PLEASE!
(Before I crumble and buy a 7D2 or 5Ds, in the short term I'd rather have an SL2 and 100-400Mk2 than a 5Ds which will drop price much much faster vs. the lens. Actually I basically want this camera regardless of whatever else comes out, love the form factor.)


----------



## mb66energy (May 22, 2015)

The EOS M is really compact if paired with the 2.0 22 but really awkward to use just
for medium slow "action".
With the EF 2.8 40 and the EF-S 2.8 60 via adapter it gives me the better focal lengths but is far from
compact. Using EF lenses via adaptor eats up the compactness of the EOS M ...

An SL2 is a very valid option and might add to a "shooting ready moderately poor man's trinity":
24mm: EF 2.8 24 classic + 5D classic
64mm: EF 2.8 40 + SL2
100mm: EF 2.8 100 Macro classic + 5D classic


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 22, 2015)

I found it interesting that my old Instamatic was about the same size.



Canon Rebel SL-1 and Kodak Instamatic © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## rfdesigner (May 22, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...RGB+IR metering... I'm not sure what that actually buys in the end. I guess I could understand IR sensitivity for focusing purposes, it could be used with an IR focus assist light...but metering? Curious how that will work.
> ...



I can guarantee to you there will be no possibility this can detect temperature.. that requires specifically non-silicon technology (bare silicon sees around 300~1100nm, heat detection requires around 10000nm sensitivity). What this does mean is the possibility of reading interesting Near Infrared (NIR) colours and using a NIR searchlight.

Canon really should include some kind of AFMA.. a very small DSLR is a possible premium product in its own right.


----------



## lw (May 22, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I read that as AFMA, I want AFMA if I'm going to use expensive lenses at wide apertures. The kit lenses will be ok with it due to the small apertures and depth of field.
> [/b]
> That's a big point against it (AFMA), the other was the inability to tether the camera for remote operation. Now that it has Wi-Fi, that may be possible, but its so basic on my G1X II that I doubt it would be much use.



I agree. Part of me doesn't want to buy another camera that doesn't have AFMA.

However, having said that, my most recent lens purchase was a Sigma where I have been able to do the MFA in the lens via the USB dock.
So... the answer is... Sigma Lenses...


----------



## exquisitor (May 22, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> The EOS M is really compact if paired with the 2.0 22 but really awkward to use just
> for medium slow "action".
> With the EF 2.8 40 and the EF-S 2.8 60 via adapter it gives me the better focal lengths but is far from
> compact. Using EF lenses via adaptor eats up the compactness of the EOS M ...
> ...



Very interesting! I also have 5D I with a bunch of primes (14, 24, 35, 50 and 100 mm) and have considered to buy EOS M as an all-around tool because of light weight and small size. But now I see SL1 would be also a nice option. What is your experience with EOS M? As I understand from your comment about speed, it is rather not very responsive camera. Aside from this there is only screen for composing and I really like the OVF. Would you consider SL1/SL2 to be a better option?


----------



## Plainsman (May 22, 2015)

You can probably buy a new D7100 with 24Mp and AFMA for the same as this. Canon miles behind as usual.

"Rebel"...what a crappy name or do the Canon marketing department think that the USA is on a different planet or something.

So to match the D7100/D7200 we will have to wait for for the 80D presumably or then maybe not - remember the 60D?

If I had expensive fast lenses I would not touch this camera. Great for DSLR scanning though with its big files!


----------



## Moulyneau (May 22, 2015)

Greenmeenie said:


> Personally, I'd rather get a Sony A6000. Much better bang for the buck than the SL1 or 2 in my opinion.



No, it's not. For 80 excellent, proven reasons that no other manufacturer can match. With this spec list, I'll sure grab one without hesitation.


----------



## Moulyneau (May 22, 2015)

Plainsman said:


> You can probably buy a new D7100 with 24Mp and AFMA for the same as this. Canon miles behind as usual.
> 
> "Rebel"...what a crappy name or do the Canon marketing department think that the USA is on a different planet or something.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? Here we talk about the smallest DRLR on the market, 370 grams that can take all legacy lenses. Not an opinion. Just a fact.


----------



## Wizardly (May 22, 2015)

> We’d heard previously that the camera would be slightly smaller and suggested an EVF was a possibility. That looks to be off the table with the latest specifications for the camera.



Frankly I don't understand the obsession with putting an EVF on a reflex body. Adding an EVF to a body obviates the need for the reflex mirror for composition; moreover, now the mirror is reflecting light onto an imaging sensor redundant to the imaging sensor used for making the image...which seems ludicrous to my engineering mind. Barring some very creative engineering (e.g. translucent mirror, and all the detriments caused by that solution), adding an EVF removes the mirror; as the mirror goes so goes the phase-detection AF sensor (i.e. 19 points), and the metering sensor (7560 pixel; RGB + IR).

My suspicion is, if an EVF is going to show up anywhere it will be on an upper-level version of the EOS M3. Instead of asking for the SL2 with an EVF, drum up support for an EOS M3i (although it probably won't be offered in the US).


----------



## Wizardly (May 22, 2015)

Plainsman said:


> You can probably buy a new D7100 with 24Mp and AFMA for the same as this. Canon miles behind as usual.
> 
> "Rebel"...what a crappy name or do the Canon marketing department think that the USA is on a different planet or something.
> 
> ...



Why do you have to wait for an 80D when a 70D is already available and is contemporary to the D7100?

Also, why compare an entry-level (i.e. Rebel) camera to an enthusiast camera (D7100/D70) in the first place? Compare the SL2 to the D5300 (which also does not have AFMA) or the imaginary D4300 - the small Nikon camera that doesn't exist.


----------



## editreject (May 22, 2015)

If they can keep the same form factor as the SL1 with all of these rumored specs packed inside then this will be one killer little package.


----------



## wtlloyd (May 22, 2015)

Geez, what utter nonsense. SL1 takes EF lenses is a super compact dslr and I just bought one for $300 shipped with 1 year USA warranty. It will ride in my laptop bag with the 40 and 24 pancakes yet provide a emergency 2nd backup if needed. Only reservation I have as noted no AFMA.
I have Canon lenses what would I do with a Nikon body? 

[Aquote author=Plainsman link=topic=26471.msg521877#msg521877 date=1432301386]
You can probably buy a new D7100 with 24Mp and AFMA for the same as this. Canon miles behind as usual.

"Rebel"...what a crappy name or do the Canon marketing department think that the USA is on a different planet or something.

So to match the D7100/D7200 we will have to wait for for the 80D presumably or then maybe not - remember the 60D?

If I had expensive fast lenses I would not touch this camera. Great for DSLR scanning though with its big files!
[/quote]


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 22, 2015)

I think the real story on the SL2 is how many higher end features Canon is capable of putting in a small body. My initial though is Canon just went through another evolution of miniaturization of components. 
When the SL2 is available, somebody needs to tear one down and find out how all the components are fit into the tiny body.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2015)

wtlloyd said:


> Geez, what utter nonsense. SL1 takes EF lenses is a super compact dslr and I just bought one for $300 shipped with 1 year USA warranty. It will ride in my laptop bag with the 40 and 24 pancakes yet provide a emergency 2nd backup if needed. Only reservation I have as noted no AFMA.
> I have Canon lenses what would I do with a Nikon body?



Well now who's spouting nonsense? Who cares about body size or lens compatibility anymore. Those topics are so passé. Nikon cameras get higher DxOMark scores. Nothing else signifies. 

As for your final question about what to do with your Canon lenses and far superior Nikon camera, I believe that issue was solved in a previous discussion on this forum: attach them with gaffer tape.


----------



## mrzero (May 22, 2015)

Wizardly said:


> My suspicion is, if an EVF is going to show up anywhere it will be on an upper-level version of the EOS M3. Instead of asking for the SL2 with an EVF, drum up support for an EOS M3i (although it probably won't be offered in the US).



The M3 already accepts the Optional Electronic Viewfinder EVF-DC1 that was introduced with the G1X II.

http://www.canon.co.uk/for_home/product_finder/cameras/digital_slr/eos_m3/specifications.aspx


----------



## ashmadux (May 22, 2015)

TeT said:


> painya said:
> 
> 
> > Better focusing than the 6d. Nice
> ...



Anything is better than the 6ds craptastic focus. I just bought a 5d3 to replace mine, and it makes me even more sad for thebol 6d. I just wish the 5d3 had the incredible iso the 6d has.

However be careful ...that 19pt focus system that had tons of issues on the old 7d, is the same af unit thats the new standard across the consumer lines. Same on with center point issues on the 70d, no spot focus, etc.

Damn lazy canon...just shifting old parts around, sans fixes. I love my lenses but the bodies make me want to play soccer with them sometimes


----------



## Wizardly (May 22, 2015)

> The M3 already accepts the Optional Electronic Viewfinder EVF-DC1 that was introduced with the G1X II.



True enough but not attached, occupying the hot shoe, and rather ridiculously expensive. I think a built-in EVF is worthy of an upper tier EOS M body.


----------



## editreject (May 22, 2015)

macVega said:


> he..he...Nikon fanboys has always been so envious of this little and very capable camera, and now a new model is coming..they are starting to s*** themselves.. ;D



<--uses Nikon...not s***ing myself


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (May 22, 2015)

love the sl1 and if the sl2 is even better well it will be a upgrade for my wife. the size and the pancake lens are freedom for my wife. she's mobility impaired and has only the use of her right arm. so primes no zooms yes no L glass but great photos. the last camera she used was a T-50 with a 50 1.8 prime until the winder broke tried the t-80 but the af was too slow pre eos so fine adjustment is a feature that I can live with out. the focus is fast 2.8 is fast enough but her photos are wonderful and more impotently it gives her something a Pont and shoot or a super zoom cannot deliver iq


----------



## sdsr (May 23, 2015)

zlatko said:


> Greenmeenie said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I'd rather get a Sony A6000. Much better bang for the buck than the SL1 or 2 in my opinion.
> ...



I own both and like both, though right now my bias towards old MF lenses tips me towards the Sony. (One problem for the a6000 right now, of course, is the fact that right now you can buy an a7 for c. $900; and a 24MP mirrorless FF camera seems more appealing to me than a 24MP APS-C mirrorless camera....)


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 23, 2015)

These little cameras are cute and pack a lot of function in a small package. I can almost see myself buying one.

Unfortunately, most of the lenses are still quite large. So until Canon finds a way to miniaturize more lenses for the crop-sensor cameras, I don't see a lot of point in buying one of these tiny gems. I guess you could stick to the two pancake lenses, but would be too limiting for me.

I will stick with my Rebel bodies for most travel photography and my S-class Powershot cameras for pocket carry.


----------



## mb66energy (May 23, 2015)

exquisitor said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > The EOS M is really compact if paired with the 2.0 22 but really awkward to use just
> ...



EOS M has great IQ, especially with the EF-M 2.0 22 ...

and the EF 2.8 40 + EF-S 2.8 60 mm and there the size advantage of EOS M vanishes compared to the SL-1.
One has to compare the size of the naked SL-1 with the EOS M + EF-M2EF adaptor. 

SL 1: 117 x 91 x 69 mm WIDTH x HEIGHT x DEPTH
SL 1: 117 x 91 x 125 mm with EF-S 60

EOS M: 109 x 66 x 127 mm with adaptor + EF-S 60
EOS M: 109 x 66 x 57 mm with adaptor
EOS M: 109 x 66 x 32 mm 

With the EF-S 60 mounted there is no real advantage in terms of size - except some millimeters in width and height. Add the advantages of an SL-1 or it's next incarnation:
- OVF (including checking the scene with USM lenses without any power consumption)
- built in flash
- 380 vs 230 shots per battery charge

You can add an EVF to the EOS M3 or a flash to the EOS M but than the HEIGHT of the camera might exceed the height of the SL-1.
The only advantage I see in an EOS M3 with EVF is to have a good viewfinder option for VIDEO. But 
I decided for me that I have to go a long way to be a good photographer, but I am to old to be a good
videographer ...

So my answer to your question:
I would prefer the SL-1 and ... if the SL-2 has a fully equipped Wifi remote control with live view I would even prefer it much more!

Best - Michael


----------



## Mr_Canuck (May 24, 2015)

Canon should hope to catch up to Pentax with a small capable body. But they never will because they'll never put a pentaprism finder in a low end camera like Pentax does. Viewfinders are so undervalued. The new collapsable kit lens from Pentax is interesting too. Canon?


----------



## michi (May 24, 2015)

I love my SL1. After seeing how little support the EOS M had in the U.S. I tried the SL1 and was pleasantly surprised. I got rid of my 7D and a bunch of EF-S lenses but kept my favorite ones for the SL1. My favorite combo is the SL1 with the 15-85. It's not that small but way smaller and lighter than the 5DII with L lenses.

If the SL2 has Wifi and/or NFC, I would get it just for that reason. I have the T-Mobile plan which works pretty much world wide. With NFC or Wifi I could easily upload or back up pictures anywhere. If the image quality or especially low ISO improved noticeably, I'm sold.


----------



## stromgewehr (May 26, 2015)

My wife and I travel pretty extensively both in the US and abroad. 

We have both a 70D and SL1 along with a decent selection of lenses. We find that although the 70D has been a great performing camera, much of the time when we travel we end up just taking the SL1 and leaving the 70D behind. It is really an amazing little camera. The thing that I think has been most valuable about it is that for climbing and motorcycling trips, having the SL1 eliminates the temptation to take a point and shoot. For the vast majority of our needs the 24mm STM and the nifty 50 do a great job. As of last night we have upgraded (yes don't be fooled, it is definitely an upgrade) to the new 50 STM instead!!!


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 28, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> EOS M has great IQ, especially with the EF-M 2.0 22 ...
> 
> and the EF 2.8 40 + EF-S 2.8 60 mm and there the size advantage of EOS M vanishes compared to the SL-1.
> One has to compare the size of the naked SL-1 with the EOS M + EF-M2EF adaptor.



I've always felt the M only makes sense with the 22/2 welded on, which gives it a real size advantage. As soon as you attach the one of the zooms (which also don't work on your other cameras) or the EF adapter the size advantage over the SL1 vanishes, and you're still left without a viewfinder and with slow autofocus. The SL1 with the pancakes, 10-18, 18-(55/135), and 55-250 is affordable, versatile, and you can bring whichever lenses make sense for the trip in a small package. If the SL2 dodges the AF gremlins of the 70D/ 7D2 I'll be very interested (so I'm watching the T6 siblings closely).


----------



## exquisitor (May 28, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> exquisitor said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...



Thank you, Michael! SL1/2 looks really attractive.
It is very sad that there is only one prime in the EF-M line. I hope Canon will change this and bring more lenses in the system. EOS M3 looks really interesting, but if I would attach my 50/1.4 to the camera via adapter, the length would be nearly the same as 5D+50/1.4 or SL1+50/1.4. The weight would be even larger than with SL1 with 770 g vs 700 g (5D+50/1.4 is 1200 g).


----------

